# Our First Rv!



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

We're Tim and Julie and to say we are excited seems like an understatement! We are super duper excited about the purchase of our very first travel trailer, a 2010 Outback 260FL on September 26th. We live in Santa Rosa, California (North Bay Area) and travel with our 2 very spoiled Chihuahua's Cocopuff and Chloe, in fact one of the reasons we bought an RV is so that we could actually travel with the Chi's, seems crazy but something tells me we aren't alone! We are in our 40's so we aren't quite retired yet, but we plan to be full time part timers!

We already started a blog/journal/ramblings and accidentally stumbled upon this website today while searching for RV mods and Im sure glad we found you! We have been lurking all day long waiting for our membership to validate and you have some great members here!

You'll see us around here a lot since Im sure we will have a hundred questions, but we promise not to ask them all at once.

Tim and Julie - The excited newbies!

September 26, 2009 Purchased our first Outback!








October 3, 2009 Delivery Day!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations Tim and Julie on the birth of your new bouncing camper! We are relative newbies, too. We travel with a 12 year old Chihuahua named Jewel. We have shortened hew name to Julie! She was an abused Chi that we got about 8 years ago. She is now the spoiled queen of the house and loves the camper!
Welcome to Outbackers and happy camping!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Joe/GA said:


> Congratulations Tim and Julie on the birth of your new bouncing camper! We are relative newbies, too. We travel with a 12 year old Chihuahua named Jewel. We have shortened hew name to Julie! She was an abused Chi that we got about 8 years ago. She is now the spoiled queen of the house and loves the camper!
> Welcome to Outbackers and happy camping!


Congrats on the new OB. Welcome to the site.
crunchman


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*"Something tells me we aren't alone"*...ah....another perceptive Outbarker human...I LOVE IT!!! No, you are most certainly *not* alone. Not only have we *all* been 1st time Outback owners at one time or another, but we all love our campers (even the SOBs do...go figure







), most of us would love to be full-time part-timers







, you will _ALWAYS_ have a friend along the way to ask questions of or just share a cold one with







and, the BEST part







MANY of us are also owned by OUTBARKERS for whom our campers are maintained (some of us














even bought our Outbacks _FOR_ our Outbarkers!!

Wolfwood welcomes you .... and Seeker, Tadger, & Jenna add their WOOFs, too !!!

Now ... you said something about questions ...


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Walter


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Nice work on your Blog pages....that must have taken some time to set up, but it sure looks good now.

I know you'll have a million questions about your new Outback and we're here to help. No question is too silly to ask. You ask and hopefully we can answer. Most of the time it take about 10 mins to get an answer...we have some people that just love to post here. (oh wait..that might be me







)

If you really want a great adventure, check out the Rally section of the forum and sign up for an Outbacker Rally in your area. 
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showforum=39


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the new OB 260FL. I think my DW and I may have been the first owners of that model on the site. Had it since May and really like it.So much more room. Sold our 23rs to move to the 260FL. We pull ours with a 2008 Tundra DC. No problems.

Only thing to be aware of is the 30 gal. black and grey tanks. Black tank has not been a problem but you have to watch that grey tank.Fills up quickly doing dishes and such.

We have 2 Shih Tzu's that travel with us and there's plenty of room for the 4 of us. Think about getting a power tounge jack for it. Makes a world of difference. We have the Atwood 3500 but there are others that are popular as well.

Welcome to the site. Now GO CAMPING and ENJOY!!!!

Rayman


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice Outback, nice floorplan. I see the dogs have a queen size bed. Where are you guys going to sleep? Welcome to Outbackers. ---Mike


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome fellow Outbackers! We too, like to bring our dogs, but they think the camper is thiers when we head out....at least your's dont take up a country mile when they stetch out...
Visit often, ask questions and post pics... it's all we ask!

PS. make sure you get your "Badge of honor" to display... the Outbackers.com sticker!


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! I feel at home here already.. 

*To wolfwood*: Oh boy do I have an "Outbarker" which is the reason why I love the plexiglass screen door mod already! My little female chi loves to bounce off the screen barking at any passing dogs... ugh

*To Oregon Camper*: Yes I think I may have seen 1 or 2 posts from you around this forum... hehe Im sure you will end up answering a question or two we may have in the future and we look forward to it.

*To Rayman*: We LOVE our 260FL, honestly the bedroom sold us on this model. We've already taken her out twice now and yes I wish we would have known how easy it was to fill up our grey water tank over the Columbus Day weekend, I really did try and conserve, but to no avail, which is the reason we just got back from a trip to Camping World and bought ourselves a portable waste tank... because a girls got to do her dishes! haha It only took us 2 trips before the husband has already mentioned the electric tongue jack, but after having 1 tv channel last weekend I said satellite is first, after all he's still young! 

Thanks again to all you Outbackers!!
Julie


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!! & Welcome to the Forum and moving up to the rolling suite!!!

Many happy safe miles to you!!!

Awesome that you already had the mandatory pictures posted!!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome Tim and Julie! It's always good to see another pretty face (or two) on here!









Congrats on the Outback and many happy times in it!


----------

